# Picked up some trains.............



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

My Son's friend cleaned out his uncles attic & wanted to get rid of them, gave the kid 100, now that I look at it probably way too much, anyway it will give me many hours of tinkering, there's a few interesting pieces
Athern?.........it runs



the santa fe runs Bachmann, the tyco is dead



this just says made in japan, die cast & it's NJC I'd like to fix it up it's dead



this is a bowser again dead 





The NJC looks like pretty intracit drive, don't think it's a real cheapie unit???????? 

Some interesting cars I'll post pics of them later. Rich.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

The CNJ is made by "new one", nice in its day (1960s). Could I trade you out of it?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

That SP diesel in your first pic is most likely an early Athearn. That is how they mounted their motors.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Gotta play with it, see if I can cajole it into running again, I'm in Jersey & have very little NJ stuff in the collection.So I'll hang onto it for now,sorry ! 

Was pretty sure on the SP, that ran a little, gotta clean & lube & see what she's got left?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The IC C630 TYCO can be made to run well...I stretched an Athearn Trainmaster frame to repower my Bicentennial one...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I haven't dug into anything yet, just put em on the track for a quick test, the 2 steamers & the tyco, NOTHING not even a light, the sp needed a little push as did the santa fe,
When I get some time I'll start tearing down, cleaning & testing to see what I have.
What's the bowser??


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

A few interesting cars........


this one is wood 



these have tin? bodies, some on wood bases



mostly junk 



these I might put some work into



some new york stuff 



bunch a brass track & turnouts these may hit the payback post


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I think you did OK for a C note...the steam should clean up just fine for that alone...the Trailer Maid pig flat is a very nice catch and I believe hard to find. Mine heart is all aflutter over that European Big Hook....


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

shaygetz said:


> I think you did OK for a C note...the steam should clean up just fine for that alone...the Trailer Maid pig flat is a very nice catch and I believe hard to find. Mine heart is all aflutter over that European Big Hook....


Those were sold by AHM waaaaaaaaay back in 62-64, made by either Flieschmann or Lilliput. Nice


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

The green NYC crummy is a Lima, I spy with my little eye the rest of the train set that goes with the big TYCO IC 630 in the bottom of that box. I think you did well on the price.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The crane & the boom actually work , I have some work to do on the trucks, I'll try just a clean up first.
On Most of the cars the couplings are broken off ,everything is really dirty, so clean em up & get some couplings on & see how they roll.
The trailer maid caught my eye early, the flat car is pretty hefty, it looked old & well made so maybe a few gems in the lot.
& I got a beer car back in the collection, those were the first to be scarfed up when I sold some freight cars back then.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The irony is I think he was just going to give them to me, I felt guilty just takin them so I offered the 100, he accepted & I think we both ended up doing ok.
I do love to fix up strays. Maybe this will give me inspiration to get back up there & do something with my stripped down back half of the layout?????????????


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

You did well. In my opinion you paid wholesale for the rolling stock alone. The track and turn outs are on top of that. With a little patience the powered units can be brought back to like. Good job.
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

Looks like opening one of the boxes of my Dads stuff. Wood sided Silver Streak cars, Varney and early Athearn tin or brass cars... the Monon trailer rig made my heart flutter.

You did good!


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

dsertdog56 said:


> Looks like opening one of the boxes of my Dads stuff. Wood sided Silver Streak cars, Varney and early Athearn tin or brass cars... the Monon trailer rig made my heart flutter.
> 
> You did good!


 dsertdog, I lived out there in the sooner state for 20+ years. In the Enid area. I miss going to the OKC train show.


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Way to Go!*

Rusty that was a well spent $100 and those Bowser's if you get them running are Beasts. The things you find in Old Attics...priceless!!:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Putzed with the locos today, diesel side ok. Got the tyco running but not too smooth even after clean & lube.
The bachmann santa fe is not a bad loco, after clean & lube & a new light bulb she runs pretty good, it has all wheel pickup too.
The athern southern runs good, just cleaned up the outside, it wasn't as dirty as the others, will save the lube job for later.
Also found a couple of motors in the bottom of the box, don't know what there for? Any ideas?


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Not so lucky with the steam, the NJC can get the motor to run but have to bypass one of the brushes, cleaned the stator (if I have the right part name,where the brushes touch) & filed the brushes a tad, still no luck.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The bowser just a twitch out of the motor, haven't figured how to get to the brushes yet, but it also looks like it gets power for 1 lead from the tender, but I don't see how, no power pickups,wheels don't look isolated, here's a few pics & then one with my bowser next to it ???


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Typical can motor replacements for steam engines. I can not read the lettering to know what kind of motor. Probably better than the open frame stock motors. If you clean the commutator and the brush surface then that is all that is required in the motor. Make sure the spring to put pressure on the brush is in place. 
Next you need to be sure the rotor will turn freely. Then try to feed power to both sides of the motor. Sometimes difficult when still in the mount. It should fire at this point. If so the problem is further out. likely a broken connection or oxidation on the contact surface. Make sure they are clean and shinny. These usually can be brought back to a good operating condition. The poor conductivity and excess friction are usually at fault.
Larry
www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

That middle PRR passenger coach with brass wheels is a Penn Line lighted coach from the 60s. You may be able to get something worthwhile for that. I had a B&O that I got $10 for.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Low end project motors, I have about a dozen, including a couple double shafts. They do the job--a drop in replacement for the Atlas turntable motor as well...



RUSTY Cuda said:


> Also found a couple of motors in the bottom of the box, don't know what there for? Any ideas?


----------



## Kelly Wood (May 13, 2016)

Just a newbie here, but your score looks like the same type of stuff I got the other day. Lots of tinkering to do here. That's the fun of it. Nice finds! I'm after one of those ICG's as I'm rebuilding my collection.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

excuse my lack of knowledge but what's an ICG ?
Some of you know I really don't need more rolling stock , have more than I can handle just to tune em up & get into good rollers, anyway as I go through it all I may revive the payback thread & pass some of it along to those who can use it once I've done all my tinkering!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Time warp, can you name the cars that go with the tyco set, this way I can keep it together as a set. thanks,Rich

Kelly, never mind I think I got it, the same tyco set as mentioned above???????????


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Time warp, can you name the cars that go with the tyco set, this way I can keep it together as a set. thanks,Rich
> 
> Kelly, never mind I think I got it, the same tyco set as mentioned above???????????


Looks to me like the 4 on the left side, Railbox, Santa Fe and the 2 gondolas,the Milwaukee and Conrail cars upper right and the ICG caboose of course. If you take a look they're probably marked either TYCO or Tiawan on the bottom. Not sure about the blue bulkhead flat.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

That TYCO 630 is massive, they look horrible without the handrails though. My experience with that kind of motor has been to put it on a loop of track, after its ceaned and lubed, and run it about 3/4 throttle for 15 to 20 minutes. It'll usually either smooth out or die. Worst one I ever had actually burst into flames during a test run. (Power torque)


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Yea, I fried one a year or so ago when I picked up a junk batch a diesels,My son said look dad a diesel with smoke! I told him that's fried pancakes! ( for the pancake motor )
did get 6 outta nine running again. think it was 25 with the shipping, many hours of tinkering well worth it!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Shay, did you use athern hand rails on that bi cen. or make your own,
I can make the rails bu the posts are tough to make.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Rusty
ICG = Illinois Central Gulf railroad


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Shay, did you use athern hand rails on that bi cen. or make your own,
> I can make the rails bu the posts are tough to make.


I bought a set...actually 5 sets...of the original TYCO handrails when someone was selling them years back, alas, I have none left to offer you.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> excuse my lack of knowledge but what's an ICG ?


Illinois Central Gulf RR...


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks guys, I got the ICG about 30 seconds after I posted the question.
Gonna pull out the tyco set & see how bad the cars are, but at least they will be together at the end! Whatever that end may be, might be a new beginning , now I'm rambling see yas later!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Icg set is up & running,granted I didn't do any work on the cars, but it did a few laps without a derail.
So I looked closer at the wheels I tried to clean the other night, something really tough on there, supposed to be traction wheels, so I dug into those stray engines I bought & one with a stripped gear had the same wheels so I switched em out & wala smooth operator! 
the bad wheels, sorry for the focus, I did let the camera sit a min but no luck this close?????? 



the mountain donated its wheels (the virginian is the one that fried last year!)



So I went through all the cars, a few said tyco, the others I added had the same trucks so by default I put them in the train, if any don't belong let me know? 





the bachmann set I only found 2 cars & the caboose that actually said bachmann, but the BN green car also had the same trucks but no name on the bottom, so I stuck it with them. 



So so far 2 runable sets & a nice athern SP loco, the crane & trailer car are pretty cool,
in the mix was a couple of older mantuas,a few varneys & a bunch with no markings, so I'll keep a few & raffle off the rest when the time comes. 

So far bout 6 hours of tinkering, so less than 20 bucks an hour!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

http://tycotrain.tripod.com/tycotrains/

http://tycotrain.tripod.com/bachmanntrainscollectorsresource/

These should help....:smilie_daumenpos:

Orthodontists use small rubber bands that work for traction tires. I believe Stewart puts them out as well.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Did tyco ever sell bachmann stuff, there's a santa fe set( in 74/75 I think ) with two of the exact cars in it, matches up perfectly with the bachmanns I seperated ???????????
Found a couple of Ill central but none with gulf added & the cars were completly different.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

The Stewart tires are now Calumet trains. There is a small cross section o- ring that fits very well, I'm cross referencing the number and I'll post the info when I get it. 
Looking at that pile of cadavers reminds me of the scores of old power torque TYCO engines I had to cannibalize just to get 4 runners.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I do have some traction tires, I needed the clean wheels, I will mess with the bad ones a bit, but whatever he put on there is now rock hard , the spare power truck is only a 4 wheel setup, it did run when i hit it with power not sure why it's in the dead box, maybe just too slow? I think thats from my chatanooga which I stole parts from the stray to fix up?


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

As far as the Bachmann cars go, it would take a genius to know how many manufacturers used what freight cars from what suppliers. It gets confusing when you throw PMI, Pemco, Hotco, Roco, Mehano, ConCor, Model Power, Cox, Lionel HO, AHM, Parkway, Charmerz and ATT into the mix. Don't know what's gonna show up.
As for the TYCO locomotive wheels, I've learned that you have to look at them very carefully under a bright light because a lot of them are cracked. Causes lots of headaches.I toss the cracked ones.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

RUSTY Cuda said:


> Did tyco ever sell bachmann stuff, there's a santa fe set( in 74/75 I think ) with two of the exact cars in it, matches up perfectly with the bachmanns I seperated ???????????


Many molds changed hands over the years, a bit of retooling was usually all that was done to them.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

OK, made some progress , got the bowser motor to run now I have to hook it up to the running gear & see if it will turn the wheels?
trying to get some KD's on the mantua boxcars, these I will keep.........



The tyco train actually cleaned up nicely (will hunt around a while & see if I can get some hand rails for the ICG ) got that & the bachmann set packed away for now, maybe a gift for the grandson as a starter set??? 





The NYC caboose looks almost identical to one of mine which i think is a blue box, made me notice I'm missing the cat walk on mine! 



Still a lot of cleaning & putzing to do , think i'm gonna work on the crane & the trailer cars next, those will stay too.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The monon car actually had old KD's on it, & I had some replacements in the stash, I think they are KD sprung trucks seem to be one piece with the coupler box, gotta do something with the wheels though ran ok forward but derails on one curve in reverse .



so I got KD's on a bunch of cars I think there blue box cars, they have that metal clip on the couple boxes the #5's pop right in.....





Dusted off the challenger to give them a few test laps


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

The bowser was going good, had lubed the running gear, then I tightened up the coupler screw & with a little help it ran, then as I was doing my wheel cleaning all hell broke loose, something popped & the running gear locked up, now I think some of it is rivited & at least 2 of them flew into oblivian, it definatly gets power from that draw bar, I still cant figure how that tender provides it, so with all the missing pieces I think I'll shelve that for a while maybe hunt ebay for some bowser junkers & see if I can make one up out of the pieces. A project for the future, next time I get maybe dig into the NJC a tad more?


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

shaygetz said:


> I think you did OK for a C note...the steam should clean up just fine for that alone...the Trailer Maid pig flat is a very nice catch and I believe hard to find. Mine heart is all aflutter over that European Big Hook....


 Hey, Shaygetz. I found this crane today and based on what you said here I thought you'd like to see it. I haven't yet figured out how to include pics in PM's so here it is. Just looked at it a couple hours ago. P.M. me if you'd like details


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You torture me...


----------

